# Annie is due... today!



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello all! I stalk a lot on the Goat Spot and post only a little; however, I get so excited when anyone is about to kid and my city-folk friends and family just don't understand so I thought I'd share my excitement here today! Our Annie's due date is today! Aside from being semi-big (I think she's only got 1 in there, but who knows), having a nicely developing udder, laying down a little more than usual and the fact that she's due today, she is business as usual. She's a stinker (in a good/ fun way) and I've already had to pull her out of a room she isn't supposed to be in and also had to flick her on the nose because she keeps trying to chew on the fence post today... business as usual! 

Luckily, I've taken my 'vacation' from work the next few days so I'll be around until Sunday in case she decides to string me along forever.. hopefully she doesn't go much beyond that! Annie is a Lamancha/ Alpine and this will be her first time kidding. She was bred to a Lamancha buck. I think she'll do great, and fingers are crossed for a safe and healthy delivery. 

I've got more girls due soon, but the first of the year is always a special treat. Send baby vibes our way! Adorable pics to follow (hopefully soon)!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Harriet_and_Hens said:


> Hello all! I stalk a lot on the Goat Spot and post only a little; however, I get so excited when anyone is about to kid and my city-folk friends and family just don't understand so I thought I'd share my excitement here today! Our Annie's due date is today! Aside from being semi-big (I think she's only got 1 in there, but who knows), having a nicely developing udder, laying down a little more than usual and the fact that she's due today, she is business as usual. She's a stinker (in a good/ fun way) and I've already had to pull her out of a room she isn't supposed to be in and also had to flick her on the nose because she keeps trying to chew on the fence post today... business as usual!
> 
> Luckily, I've taken my 'vacation' from work the next few days so I'll be around until Sunday in case she decides to string me along forever.. hopefully she doesn't go much beyond that! Annie is a Lamancha/ Alpine and this will be her first time kidding. She was bred to a Lamancha buck. I think she'll do great, and fingers are crossed for a safe and healthy delivery.
> 
> I've got more girls due soon, but the first of the year is always a special treat. Send baby vibes our way! Adorable pics to follow (hopefully soon)!


Hope she does great! I also have a Lamancha/Nubian girl that was bred to a Lamancha/Nubian buck and is ready to pop!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well I like preggo pictures too! That lets us guess what wee ones might look like! So glad you are shareing with us!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

And the wait begins...... Wishing you and the doe an easy birthing when the time arrives.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

Exciting! Please share pics of your girls. I hope everything goes well!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

exciting! cant wait to see baby nubby ears!


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Hope all goes well! Don't worry about your city-folk family and friends....we love goats here and know the excitement you're experiencing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Nothing really happening yet, but she seems happy enough so I guess that's good. I've mounted a camera in the goat barn which has been SO helpful! I can wake up a few times a night and look/ hear at a glance what's going on - the night was uneventful. Unfortunately I may have to go to work for a bit today which is a bummer, but my sister offered to drive out and monitor things so that's a bonus I hadn't expected. I guess my city-folk family isn't so bad after all 

Annie pretty much stayed the same all day yesterday. I thought briefly about putting her in the kidding stall, but she was having none of that. All she wanted to do in there was jump up to look over the walls to see everybody else. Her rear end is getting a little puffy but no mucous or anything like that. We'll see what today brings.

Here is Annie 💜


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

She is hiding her udder from us in those photos!

What a great offer from your sister


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Still (im)patiently waiting on sweet Annie! Yesterday was uneventful.. she ate, she slept, she had a nice dueling match with another goat on top of a big rock. I'm still off today but will have to go to work tomorrow so naturally that's probably when she'll go haha. Her udder is coming along nicely - her mom has really nice, LARGE teats and I'm hoping once she kids/ starts nursing hers will be similar. 

The sweetest thing is the way that her mom, Iris, is acting. She does this every time another goat gets close (and even sometimes after another goat kids). She get SO affectionate toward everyone! Me, the pregnant goat, the cat... once I even thought she was going into labor but now I just know that her hormones kick into high gear whenever there are babies in the air.

Send baby vibes! Fingers crossed that my next post will be a bouncy baby! I think there's only 1 in there... but I am far from a pro.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder needs to fill more.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwww ,, to me she looks like her udder isnt quite ready yet. Now Im guessing, but the skin doesnt look tight, like a blown up balloon. 
My girls udders look like balloons ready to burst, then they go into labor.
Its hard waiting. I have a FF that is pulling me down the same.path as you. Ive had premies...and you dont want those. So please, take a deep breath, and say.its good they are still cooking...not done yet! Lol lol
( just dont tell her that ok? )


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes, thank you for the kind words of encouragement. I don't know who gave goats a 150 gestation period b/c all but 1 of mine have gone much past that.. anyway I had a good, long talk with her today about how she can't keep them in forever. She gave me a blank stare that basically said "Screw you lady, I'll do what I please." At least she isn't uncomfortable or in pain! This morning, she did a little playful goat-jump-kick-thing and I knew: nope, not going to be today haha. She has been grazing, munching and sleeping (ya know, just being a normal goat) all day today. Her butt and udder look about the same. Time will tell! Really stinks that I need to go to work tomorrow, but at least I have the barn camera mounted and I can be off on Tuesday if needed. C'Mon Annie!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Was she exposed again three weeks later or this is a firm due date?


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

If you have to work tomorrow, I bet she'll have it then! They always do. Good luck!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

She looks like my doeling Trixy!!


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> Was she exposed again three weeks later or this is a firm due date?


Yes, she was only exposed on one day - 10/27/2020 . 

Still nothing. I set my alarm to wake up and check the cameras every few hours last night and there she is, sleeping like a baby. Still, as long as she's happy then it doesn't really matter. I'll try to get to work and get the major things done really fast just in case I need to come home.



Lil Boogie said:


> She looks like my doeling Trixy!!


Oh my goodness! Yes she does!! Adorable little stinkers.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

STILL waiting on Annie! This girl is a goober. I almost went out after watching the barn-cam at about 2:00am because she and her mom were just standing around (almost every time I look at night, they're sleeping). Then, she proceeded to go around to all of the little goat piles and wake everybody up. This morning, her udder is definitely looking bigger and her back end feel quite mushy... but she is acting completely normal otherwise - eating, drinking, taking her usual naps, fighting with the others, etc. I am off today so please, send your most potent labor-inducing vibes haha! This is teaching me a great lesson in patience with Mother Nature!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

PEW PEW -----> potent labor-inducing vibes fired your way!

A notable change in udder size and change in behavior are good signs!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Harriet_and_Hens said:


> Yes, she was only exposed on one day - 10/27/2020 .
> 
> Still nothing. I set my alarm to wake up and check the cameras every few hours last night and there she is, sleeping like a baby. Still, as long as she's happy then it doesn't really matter. I'll try to get to work and get the major things done really fast just in case I need to come home.
> 
> ...


 Yo!! You should take udder pics and post them like im doing with my kidding post for pepper! (One of my goats lol)


----------

